# Wegweiser für Projekt einer Katastrophen-Stab-SW gesucht!



## MarcR (22. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, neu "mit" Java und Java EE. Dennoch denke ich, dass EE oder zusmindest ein Teil davon für mein Projekt eStab / eStab - Vierfachvordruck  der richtige nächste Schritt ist. Allerdings ist Java EE ein so breites Feld, dass ich erstmal tips von Profis brauche welche Richtung ich einschlagen sollte. Kurz worum es geht, anschliessend die Fragen.

eStab ist eine Stabs-Software für Stäbe z.B. des Katastrophenschutzes. eStab soll ein genormtes Formular - den Vierfachmeldevordruck (verwendet bei FW, THW, Pol, BW, Stab HVB, etc) - 'digitalisieren' und dabei das Aussehen dieses Formulars und den Umgang damit weitestgehenst erhalten aber die Möglichkeiten der IT nutzen. Bisher basiert eStab v9.0.x auf Apache, PHP und MySQL und ist "wild gewachsen". 
Mit eStab2010 wollen wir neu aufsetzen und uns auf die Kernprobleme (businesslogik, einbindung von fax & mail, aussehen, etc) konzentrieren und nicht das Rad zum 5. mal neu erfinden. 

Dafür haben wir folgende Anforderungen (unsortiert):
- open source
- einfach zu installierende SW (durchschnitts-IT-user unter Anleitung)
*- das system muss in einem lokalen Netzwerk ohne Internetanbindung funktionieren können*
- usermanagement, lokal (also kein Verifizierung via email)
- Verwendung einer Datenbank für die Meldungen und deren Anhänge (PDF, Word, PPT, etc)
- Datenbank muss "gesichert" / encrypted sein um die Manipulation von Meldungen zu erschweren (=> gerichtliche Verwendbarkeit)
- Clients basieren auf einem Browser
- Server-App muss Meldungen nach PDF wandeln können
- Server-App muss PDFs automatisch Drucken können als Rückfallebene falls das System ausfällt
- Fehler beim Drucken werden von Ihr entgegengenommen
- Drucker soll über TCPIP angebunden sein
- FaxModem soll eingebunden werden zum Empfangen und Versenden von Meldungen (beim Empfang werden Daten wie Empfangszeit, Rufnummer der Gegenstelle an entsprechende Felder im Formular geschrieben; Fax selber wird nach PDF gewandelt und als Anhang zur Meldung mitgeliefert)
- Emails und deren Anhänge werden nach PDF gewandelt und als Anhang an eine Meldung verarbeitet
- Ausgehende Meldungen die als mail transportiert werden sollen werden per mail verschickt sofern mail verfügbar ist
- Erscheinungsbild auf dem Browser des Users soll so nahe wie möglich am Vordruck sein
- Grafik: Natural look and feel soll eingebaut werden (z.B. Papierstapel mit Reitern für verscheidene Tabs)
- "Raid" soll unterstützt werden z.B. durch einen 2ten Server dessen Datenbank automatisch mitsynchronisiert wird 

So, das sind grob die Anforderungen. Jetzt hätte ich gerne von Euch gewusst ob Java EE der richtige Weg dazu ist und ob das Web-Profile von Java EE 6 reicht oder ob ich das volle nehmen muss oder ob das überhaupt viel zu überkandidelt ist für so einen Ansatz und es gibt was was leichter zum Ziel führt.

Danke & Gruss,
Marc


----------



## homer65 (22. Nov 2010)

Das ist ja viel auf einmal. Aber ist denke alles ist per JEE zu realisieren.
Explizit herausgenommen habe ich mal den Fett formatierten Punkt:
- das system muss in einem lokalen Netzwerk ohne Internetanbindung funktionieren können
Das ist mit Sicherheit realisierbar.


----------



## MarcR (22. Nov 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja viel auf einmal. Aber ist denke alles ist per JEE zu realisieren.
> Explizit herausgenommen habe ich mal den Fett formatierten Punkt:
> - das system muss in einem lokalen Netzwerk ohne Internetanbindung funktionieren können
> Das ist mit Sicherheit realisierbar.



Ja, wenn's Einfach wär könnt es ja jeder ;-) 
* "Unabhängig von Internet": Hier ging es mir hauptsächlich darum klarzustellen, dass eine PWD auth via email nicht funktioniert.
* "per JEE zu realisieren": joa, das ist mir schon klar, aber welchen Weg sollen wir einschlagen? Das ist die Hauptfrage. JEE6 oder Spline? Braucht man wirklich das "full" oder geht es auch mit dem Web-profile? Wenn ja, wie handhabt man die Integration von Fax & Mail?

Danke,
Mar


----------

